# CD8 follicles....??



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good evening ladies - hope everyone is well?  

I'm currently having my first unmedicated IUI treatment at Barts and went for my scan today, which is CD8 for me.  There were 9 follicles in total (5 on right and 4 on left) but they didn't mention anything about the size of them.  However, there was no 'leading follicle'.  Sonographer said that this was most probably because it was a bit too early yet and has booked me in for another scan on Monday (CD13).  Endometrial thickness was 5mm (I have no idea what is good for CD8?? Can anyone advise).  She's also said to start OPK testing from Saturday just to be sure that we don't miss the surge (not that I think it will come until end of next week, but I guess it's best to play it safe).

Can anyone give me a bit of guidance on whether this sounds positive or not??  I realise that I should have asked when we were there, but this is all so new and I think I was just trying to take it all in to be honest!  

T xx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi tara
I cannot advise on endo thickness but can give you my 2 cents worth on your scan results. It does depend a lot on your cycle length. Are you a 28 day girl or longer?
I am 35-41 day cycle so on my 5 x cycles of clomid I had scans on days 8, 10, 12 and sometimes 14 or 15 until I was ready for the trigger shot to ovulate. So if your cycles are on the long side, your CD8 status sounds fine to me.

best of luck!


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Tara,

Endometrial thickness (i think) needs to be about 7 - 13mm for a follicle to embed and if it is over 15mm a follicle will have problems implanting - so If you are 5mm on CD8 it should be fine by the time you ovulate.

I also on my CD9 scan had no 'leading follicle' however I got scanned again on CD13 and one follicle had progressed to 15mm I think it was whilst the other stayed below 10mm. - This one little follicle was my miracle aswell and I got my first ever BFP!!

Good Luck hun   let us know how you get on in your next scan xxx


----------



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you for your replies loopee8 & LadyG85    They've reassured me that everything should still be on track which has put my mind at rest a bit!  I do have a longer than average cycle - between 30 and 37 days normally - so fingers crossed, they should see a leading follicle on Monday    It's all so new and unknown - I feel pretty clueless at the moment!  

LadyG85 - congratulations on your BFP! Hope you're feeling okay and that all is going well for you!  

Thank you again to you both for your help  

T xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you Tara  Hope all goes well for you after basting!! Keep me posted   xxx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Tara
how did your scan go today? I am on CD9 and had a scan today, and again it is slow going for me. Going back CD11 and they will increase my dosage of Fostimon if there is no great change from today. Keep us posted Tara!


----------



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies    My scan results this morning were really promising!  Today was CD13 and I have a lead follicle of 16mm and another that is slightly smaller (think she said 14mm).  Lining has increased from 5mm to 9.5mm and is a 'B rating' which she said was the best possible rating! (found that strange, being a teacher I was expecting an A+ to be the best?!   )  She said that everything was exactly as we want it to be which was such a relief.  The sonographer nearly impaled me with the bloomin' probe though...not pleasant  lol!

I got a super hypnotherapy CD the other day to help me relax and think positively - it's working wonders so far, I feel very chilled!

loopee8 - hope your CD11 scan brings positive news   Sending lots of positive thoughts your way!

Tara xx


----------

